# Some pictures



## NastyBruises11B (Jun 20, 2016)

Been really lazy about posting lately. So here's a few from the past couple weeks here on fort stewart


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Jun 20, 2016)

It won't let me do them all at once, so here's more


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Jun 20, 2016)

And another


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Jun 20, 2016)

Last one


----------



## Beaudeane (Jun 21, 2016)

Good couple weeks looks like. Plenty to bbq for the 4th... Guessing u bout had the whole place to yourself ?


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Jun 22, 2016)

I run into folks sometimes....when I do, I say howdy and let them know where I've seen them in the area they're in then I head to one of my back up spots. Plenty to go around!


----------



## BowArrow (Jun 22, 2016)

I met Nasty at FS Tuesday and he gave me some tips on where I might find some pork. I hunted down there in the 60's, 70's and 80's for deer but not hogs. I have decided to give it a try this summer and I can tell you it was hot for a 78 year old. I got into some that afternoon but it was to thick for a shot. Will be back next week. Stewart has changed since I last hunted there. Was checked by a Warden who was extremely nice. Several documents are required to hunt Stewart.


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 23, 2016)

Great pics.......

kudos to you, dealing w/the heat and the bugs.  
I have to suck it up and just deal w/sweating and getting tore up by mosquitoes, ticks, and chiggers.


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Jun 24, 2016)

Bow and Arrow...anytime you wanna go again and want a partner, shoot me a text or a p.m. I still don't have my orders, so it's looking like mid-July till I move. Great meeting you! Bring your bow next time and we'll hunt B-6


----------



## BowArrow (Jun 26, 2016)

Nasty,  I will probably be down this week and might camp for a few days. It is hot but it is summer.


----------



## BowArrow (Jun 28, 2016)

Nasty,  I plan  on coming down Thur. 30 and might stay a few days if it doesn't get hot. I am bringing my bow and might hunt one of the E areas that morning and meet you after work and hunt one of the B areas. I will let you know if plans change.


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Jul 11, 2016)

From Friday. She ran 600 yards while taking rounds from a .270 and a .308. Total of 8 rounds. Was completely in awe of this old girl. Also got one of her shoats, about 30-40 pounds


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Jul 11, 2016)

Last Thursday


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Jul 11, 2016)

2 weeks ago


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Jul 11, 2016)

Tag team with my buddy before he left for ranger school. Same day I ran into Bow & Arrow


----------



## ChainReactionGC (Jul 12, 2016)

Nice hogs. Myself and Jtaylor have been doing pretty good as well. I will be out this evening and tomorrow evening.


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Jul 12, 2016)

I'll be out there both evenings as well. If you see a guy in a tan F 150 come say hey


----------



## ChainReactionGC (Jul 12, 2016)

Will do. I'm in a lifted white F150.


----------

